# Gap for points and plugs 9n



## cetta21

What is the gap for the points and plugs for 9 n Ford tractor? He thinks it is around 15 thousandths for points and 34 thousandths for the plugs. Please answer if possible. He has this apart in the front yard.


----------



## cetta21

Found a manual said .015 and .024 to .028 any other suggestions on this.


----------



## smokedragon

The numbers I have are 0.015 for points and 0.025 for plugs. I run hotter plugs in mine, and I like the results. The other thing for the points (if you don't have feeler gages) is that they should have a dwell of 35 - 38 degrees. 

I hope that helps.


----------

